# PCGH.de: Zum Wochenende: die Musikempfehlungen der PCGH-Redaktion



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## EpeeNoire (18. Oktober 2008)

"Fit but you know it" is echt ein affentittengeiles Lied - is echt ne Hookline.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Oktober 2008)

Wer dieses Wochenende was anderes als AC/DC empfiehlt kann mir eh gestohlen bleiben.

*Black Ice*


----------



## Z4Ck (18. Oktober 2008)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wer dieses Wochenende was anderes als AC/DC empfiehlt kann mir eh gestohlen bleiben.
> 
> *Black Ice*



So siehts aus


----------



## mamolas (18. Oktober 2008)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wer dieses Wochenende was anderes als AC/DC empfiehlt kann mir eh gestohlen bleiben.
> 
> *Black Ice*



klar, aber das soll ja Werbung für dieses nowdio da sein, und ac dc gibt's ja bekanntlich nicht als Download! trotzdem, dieses Wochende geht etwas anderes außer AC/DC echt überhaupt nicht!!


----------

